# Java Bindings for the VLC Video Lan Client Player



## Thomas Darimont (13. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Wie cool ist das denn?  http://trac.videolan.org/jvlc

Gruß Tom


----------



## Nalsur (3. Dezember 2008)

geil.. aber GNU licens  LGPL wäre viel besser da man nicht eigene code frei geben soll


----------

